# Galaxy S3 Wifi Problems



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am having problems with my Galaxy S3s WiFi. However, it appears to be different to that o most people online.


People report having WiFi turn on an off automatically even when they don't want it to. This is because fo a power saving mode. This is not my problem (Although I have still tried solving it by turning power saving mode off).


My problem is that in certain cases, it just won't connect to things unless I refresh many times, over and over again.


For example, to use the Play Store, I often have to click retry about 7 or 8 times before it finally connects. Otherwise it says that there is no network connection. At all times, I am connected to my router which functions perfectly with everything else.

This happens on many applications.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is your device fully updated?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is usb debugging turned off


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yep, debugging has always been off.

And yes, it is updated as much as it appears to be officially. When i try to update, it says 4.0.1 is the latest firmware for my model.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this only at home or all networks?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

have you rebooted since the problem started by completely turning the power off. Sometimes newly installed apps cause problems. Did you install any new ones just prior to the problem?


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

It has always been a problem, since I bought the phone. Even had a factory reset and the problem persists.


I haven't tried it on any other network because I have no access to them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it still under warranty take it in for fixing could be a phone problem with the antenna


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

no warranty


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry for the delay in replying been on holiday there are companies that do repairs but they are seldom cheap.


----------

